# Mexico Destination Club Hotel Xcaret



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi  My Dad recently bought a MDC Coral Level membership at Hotel Xcaret in the Riviera Maya.  He added me as an associate member. Is anyone else familiar with this club? Hotel Xcaret opened in 2017. It is one of the most expensive properties in all of Quintana Roo. Their new Adults only property called Xcaret Arte is opening this summer. Xcaret is all inclusive and includes admission to 9 theme parks: Xcaret, Xelha, Xenses, etc. His contract says he owns the equivalent of 15 weeks in RCI. I have not been able to log into RCI Weeks and see how the exchange system works.


----------



## cheech (Apr 8, 2021)

Don't have alot of knowledge on this particular subject but it sounds like a standard Mexican Vacation Club.  Chances are, if he bought onsite, he paid too much.  If he's within his 5 day rescission period, best bet is to exercise it and research prior to the next purchase....just my dime.


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

My Dad paid 6K back in November.  1.500 down and financed the rest. Three year contract. No annual membership fees. There is a Referral program where your referrals can get a 25 percent discount. Xcaret--not to be confused with Occidental Xcaret has nine theme parks and transportation is included. Normally each theme park is anywhere between 120 and 150 per person per trip with transportation. Hotel costs 500-600 per night and up. Since there aren't too many of these memberships out there yet, I wonder if my dad could rent it out. I'm very curious about the 15 RCI exchange weeks. RCI wants owners to submit photo ID's of associate members in order to log in.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> My Dad paid 6K back in November.  1.500 down and financed the rest. Three year contract. No annual membership fees. Xcaret--not to be confused with Occidental Xcaret has nine theme parks and transportation is included. Normally each theme park is anywhere between 120 and 150 per person per trip with transportation. Hotel costs 500-600 per night and up. Since there aren't too many of these memberships out there yet, I wonder if my dad could rent it out. I'm very curious about the 15 RCI exchange weeks. RCI wants owners to submit photo ID's of associate members in order to log in.


I don't think you are going to get a lot of help here. Mexican travel clubs and/or hotels are not well thought of here. Without annual fees, how do they support themselves? Transportation is included from where? Whether dad could rent out his portion should be lined out in his contract. If we've learned anything about Mexican contracts is there are darn near no two the same. As to the RCI angle, you say in the first post that it's 'equivalent' to 15 exchange weeks. Is that a one-time perk, or access to 'Last Calls', or what? I have never heard of RCI requiring photo ID, or frankly of 'associate members. If additional family members are included as co-owners of an account, their name is on the contract with RCI. What membership forms does dad have.

Your inquiry about this resort or club or whatever it is offers more questions than answers. We know about timeshares, and this doesn't smell like any kind of timeshare we're familiar with.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> My Dad paid 6K back in November.  1.500 down and financed the rest. Three year contract. No annual membership fees.


So the cost for three years at this place is $6000 or $2000/year? You mentioned in the first post that it's all-inclusive. Does that $2000 include the all-inclusive fee or is there an additional fee collected when it's used? How many people does this cover? How big is the unit he'd be placed in?


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

Six grand total. All inclusive fees are extra, but you are guaranteed 25 percent off the lowest available rate. Classic Suite in three sections: Tierra, Espiral, and Viento. Transportation from airport to hotel and from the hotel to each park.  Members are allowed and encouraged to rent their weeks. The guest gets 25 percent off and the member gets some type of perk/credit. Neither of us knows what "Last Calls" are. We are newbs, LOL! Major holidays are blacked out. To log into RCI online the family member's photo ID has to be submitted by the owner.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> Hi  My Dad recently bought a MDC Coral Level membership at Hotel Xcaret in the Riviera Maya.  He added me as an associate member. Is anyone else familiar with this club? Hotel Xcaret opened in 2017. It is one of the most expensive properties in all of Quintana Roo. Their new Adults only property called Xcaret Arte is opening this summer. Xcaret is all inclusive and includes admission to 9 theme parks: Xcaret, Xelha, Xenses, etc. His contract says he owns the equivalent of 15 weeks in RCI. I have not been able to log into RCI Weeks and see how the exchange system works.


Ok.  Has your father submitted your id?  Do you have any specific questions about RCI.  If you are looking to rent out your home weeks, you might want to find a facebook group for mexican AI rentals.

Rci rents studios out for $199 and then the RCI member pays a $3348 mandatory AI fee directly to the resort.


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Ok.  Has your father submitted your id?  Do you have any specific questions about RCI.  If you are looking to rent out your home weeks, you might want to find a facebook group for mexican AI rentals.
> 
> Rci rents studios out for $199 and then the RCI member pays a $3348 mandatory AI fee directly to the resort.


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

Nope, still waiting for my login. Members can book guests. Two adults and two kids per room in the Classic suite. I believe associate members can book guests too, but I usually travel solo. I am more interested in trying other cheaper all inclusives in the area. Say I wanted to book a UVC property thru RCI that's Secrets, Dreams, Now, and Sunscape.  Wonder what their all-inclusive fees are in addition to the 199 RCI charge. I would be traveling in the fall. I know RCI runs different specials throughout the year. I generally stay at Riu properties because they aren't a timeshare. Also they dropped the single supplement during the pandemic. I am one visit away from achieving Riu Class Gold status.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 8, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> My Dad paid 6K back in November.  1.500 down and financed the rest. Three year contract. No annual membership fees. ........



This almost sounds like an exit package. Was your dad offered higher priced programs & turned them down and then took the bait on this deal ?

Anyway it doesn’t really matter - he paid $ 6000 for something that is good for 3 years .Below is my use suggestion, since  you are familiar with visiting Mexico.

Contact them & get all the details of direct property use. ( ie - forget RCI & rentals for now - that is likely sales fluff)
Then book & use it to get the most value you can for the next 3 years.

Welcome to TUG.


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

I checked the contract. It says the financing is 24 months, the contract is actually for 5 years, and there is some kind of annual fee, around $200. My Dad very likely was offered something outrageously overpriced, and held out for a big price drop. I had the misfortune of sitting through a Vidanta presentation back in 2015.  Started out at 60K, for a lockout unit at the Grand Bliss, then magically dropped down to 12K. 3000 down. I can't afford the all inclusive fees for Xcaret and, won't be using the parks at all. Also this resort has very uneven terrain, and I need something level and paved due to my poor balance. I was all excited about trading for other resorts!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> I can't afford the all inclusive fees for Xcaret and, won't be using the parks at all. Also this resort has very uneven terrain, and I need something level and paved due to my poor balance. I was all excited about trading for other resorts!


If you want to exchange into multiple RCI properties, stop looking at Mexico. Pick up a resale RCI Points TS from eBay or TUG Bargain deals for a few hundred bucks and exchange away. If those parks are of no interest and you don't want AI, you'll fit right in. Oh, and ALL RCI memberships come with access to unlimited Last Calls, which are full weeks for under $300 a week that have move-in dates inside 45 days. You won't find high end, fancy, ocean front in high season, but they are good, clean TSs that happen to be left over from being booked or exchanged by others.


----------



## pollypocket53132 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I meant I can't afford THIS particular all-inclusive.  I love Mexico all inclusives and would not stay anywhere besides the Riviera Maya. In fact I like to resort hop and stay a few weeks. Because of my limited mobility, I don't feel safe gallivanting around Playa del Carmen looking for places to eat, or holed up in an old Airbnb with rickety stairs and hot plate. I need beach access because I spend hours in the sea. I regularly see all inclusive deals for the fall season around 90pp/pn, often less. Mexvax.com is my go-to booking site.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 9, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> I checked the contract. It says the financing is 24 months, the contract is actually for 5 years, and there is some kind of annual fee, around $200. My Dad very likely was offered something outrageously overpriced, and held out for a big price drop. I had the misfortune of sitting through a Vidanta presentation back in 2015....... I can't afford the all inclusive fees for Xcaret .... Also this resort has very uneven terrain, and I need something level and paved due to my poor balance. I was all excited about trading for other resorts!


Congratulations on graduating with honours from a Vidanta presentation.
While often gruelling - it can be like getting vaccinated for all future TS presentations.

Re: Your Dad’s contract - I would suggest he also explore usage - it may be possible to book a week or more in shoulder season ( ie April - Nov 2021) and negotiate a really good AI daily rate.( more than 25% off list)
Alternately - he could decide to loose the money paid & walk away . This is a Mexican Right to Use contract and while he may be called by a collection agency - a walk away is (IMO) likely not going to impact his credit rating.
There is a good thread in the TUG Mexican forum that discusses this topic.

Re : the RCI access component in his contract. It may well exist and can be used. My comment was really about starting at the core of what was purchased.

****************
Re: your goal of finding a good fit for your personal vacation goals.
Riviera Maya - All Inclusive -good pool & beach access.

I would suggest you look at TUG Marketplace for TS rentals .
Specifically at Royal Sands  (&  Royal Islander - Royal Cancun- Royal Hacienda)

These were originally sold as fixed week - 2 bedroom lock offs.
Many owners list rentals and will rent the lock off bedroom that has a microwave - bar fridge & coffee maker.
You can often find that pricing for the lock off runs ~ $ 800 week or less.
All inclusive was added as an option 10+ years ago If you rent from an owner you get a rate that I believe is $69 per person / per day and there is a 3 or 4 day minimum.
( if you go through RCI - the AI is mandatory for the week and I believe the daily rate is about $90)

Another suggestion is contacting @jules54 . She is a long time TUG member & owns weeks at the Sunset World Group that includes resorts in  Riviera Maya.
Note :Rental contact  should be by PM- Conversation or via one of the specific TUG rental forums -Marketplace or 45 days or less rentals.

note - I am not an owner at any of these locations & have not visited them.My info comes from reading TUG
We own Mayan Palace / Vidanta and have mostly visited Puerto Vallarta.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## jules54 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks T-Dot you are correct I do own 13 contracts at Sunset Fishermens Resort and Spa which is paradise. We and anyone Ive ever rented to loves loves loves it. I haven’t got my rentals listed for 2021-2022 though I do have them booked. Fishermens is optional all inclusive if rented from owner Pollypocket53132 if you want you can take only a few days and all seven. Resort is small boutique less than 67 rooms. Beach Front, Oceanfront. Walk out your condo a few steps and your on the beach or in the ocean. Lifequard on duty


----------



## mayamart (Aug 5, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> Hi  My Dad recently bought a MDC Coral Level membership at Hotel Xcaret in the Riviera Maya.  He added me as an associate member. Is anyone else familiar with this club? Hotel Xcaret opened in 2017. It is one of the most expensive properties in all of Quintana Roo. Their new Adults only property called Xcaret Arte is opening this summer. Xcaret is all inclusive and includes admission to 9 theme parks: Xcaret, Xelha, Xenses, etc. His contract says he owns the equivalent of 15 weeks in RCI. I have not been able to log into RCI Weeks and see how the exchange system works.


Very familiar. We are Pearl owners at Xcaret / Mexico Destination Club. Ask away..


----------



## mayamart (Aug 26, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> Also this resort has very uneven terrain, and I need something level and paved due to my poor balance. I was all excited about trading for other resorts!


We own at Hotel Xcaret, and there are plenty of pools and restaurants that are accessible by flat paths or elevators. Happy to answer any questions you have about the resort. We love it.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 27, 2021)

pollypocket53132 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I meant I can't afford THIS particular all-inclusive.  I love Mexico all inclusives and would not stay anywhere besides the Riviera Maya. In fact I like to resort hop and stay a few weeks. Because of my limited mobility, I don't feel safe gallivanting around Playa del Carmen looking for places to eat, or holed up in an old Airbnb with rickety stairs and hot plate. I need beach access because I spend hours in the sea. I regularly see all inclusive deals for the fall season around 90pp/pn, often less. Mexvax.com is my go-to booking site.



Unless you catch an RCI special like 50% off, ALL mandatory all-inclusives you'll find via exchange are ridiculously priced.  Sincerely, you'll probably do better booking an all-inclusive on booking.com, etc. and not paying the Maintenance Fees associated with the points you'd have to deposit into RCI as well as an exchange fee.


----------



## Khallel_00 (Mar 18, 2022)

pollypocket53132 said:


> Hi  My Dad recently bought a MDC Coral Level membership at Hotel Xcaret in the Riviera Maya.  He added me as an associate member. Is anyone else familiar with this club? Hotel Xcaret opened in 2017. It is one of the most expensive properties in all of Quintana Roo. Their new Adults only property called Xcaret Arte is opening this summer. Xcaret is all inclusive and includes admission to 9 theme parks: Xcaret, Xelha, Xenses, etc. His contract says he owns the equivalent of 15 weeks in RCI. I have not been able to log into RCI Weeks and see how the exchange system works.


This is a scam. I am a member for a year now and I got an extremely misleading presentation where they showed fantastic prices for other hotels if I joined the program. Example: $180 for 5 days in a 5 star hotel in Cusco, Peru. Later when I tried to use it, I found that none of those prices were available, the website they showed me in an ipad didn't exist at all, and the RCI website is terrible in terms of interface and deals. I have used it only two times but I do most of my booking in Booking.com because my genius level gives me better deals and have more "inventory". I think that for some people it's a good deal if you are commited to vacation in Xcaret for many days a year because, last time I checked, I could save around $30 per day of the usual posted rate through the program. Of course the rooms start at $450 so a 6% discount is worth it? Not to me, I signed up for those amazing hotel rates in RCI and Mexico Destination club and never saw those again.


----------



## NoraMDC (Mar 18, 2022)

mayamart said:


> We own at Hotel Xcaret, and there are plenty of pools and restaurants that are accessible by flat paths or elevators. Happy to answer any questions you have about the resort. We love it.



What do you own at Hotel Xcaret?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayamart (Mar 19, 2022)

We have a Pearl membership


----------



## Corrales23 (May 28, 2022)

Has anyone gotten this vacation club? Lately?


----------



## RicksinSD (Oct 23, 2022)

I have, started in 2019 and made an upgrade in '21 to Platinum.


----------



## PoodlePack (Nov 16, 2022)

mayamart said:


> We own at Hotel Xcaret, and there are plenty of pools and restaurants that are accessible by flat paths or elevators. Happy to answer any questions you have about the resort. We love it.



mayamart

How does the membership work?  My friends have. membership at Royal Solaris in Cancun and if the Xcaret membership is similar in how it works for Royal Solaris I am very interested!  

My friend gets the room for free but pays for the all inclusive at 20% off. She gets a number of oceanfront rooms for a certain number of days per year. She has it for 30 years and no maintenance fees.Plus on the property she gets a lot of membership perks like special dinners that are members only and one excursion for free. Concierge service for all dinner reservations and discount for Xcaret tours.

So i am wondering what is Xcaret membership is like and if it is worth it.  I have never been to the hotel property but i went to Xplor and was amazed at the grounds.

Thank you for reading my question.


----------

